# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  DIE, DIE, DIE! Aimbot snap! Preview

## richette

*Release the software first, no clickbait.
Include also a virus scan or face infraction.

We already removed your previous thread which you tried to sell the software. Why free now?*

-DVAS

----------


## bo1xos

Look very attractive

----------


## Seminko

**** it, let's see. Give

----------


## Germeaniac

Looks quite amazing!

DIE DIE DIE!

----------


## reincarnation

Actually need to test.
Atme we havent good enough assist for widow and mccree

----------


## Mollic

looks good  :Big Grin:

----------


## BallPlayCar

would give it a shot for sure

----------


## ForeverCrooked

would love to try!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gazaman

count me in to try it if this is legit !

----------


## froztyh

the widow seems amazing, i'd like to see the mcree while walking tough

----------


## eton7410

This looks amazing, would like to see if it works on moving enemies

----------


## LhE5sW6y

I want hack !!!!!!!!

----------


## djmars

can I try?  :Smile:

----------


## Poper21

well, sure lets try  :Big Grin:  (nice click bait tho  :Big Grin:  )

//is it internal or external? what language aswell maybe? Tested in real games, any vids of real games mby ?  :Smile:

----------


## ibanana

I can be your tester haha~

----------


## flashburn

Do want! If legit

----------


## supermoof

Whoa, first 100? I'm in friend  :Smile:

----------


## Shio

Finally something great for Widow !

----------


## donts

> DIE, DIE, DIE!
> Version 0.1
> 
> 
> 
> Aimbot snap - initial release date - 11/5/16
> 
> FIRST 100 TO COMMENT GET IT FREE ON RELEASE! (like vid too)
> 
> ...


aight lets do this

----------


## nacho830

would love to test this

----------


## Just_another

Wow 100 copies? That is quite a lot of copies to PM. Anyway, count me in, always cool to see new free stuff.

----------


## Traka3

Sure lets try  :Big Grin:

----------


## chriszhu

O_O
Looks promising

----------


## AdultGummies

Mmm that's sexy bb

----------


## darknn

i wanna try  :Smile:

----------


## kimhackers12

I want to try your aim.

----------


## blacknight1

I want in on this.

----------


## Shiisane

give give give *.*

----------


## Daniel Carpio

looks good, i wanna try  :Smile:

----------


## andriy1

I guess im down

----------


## RG101

Would love to try it out!

----------


## dongnice

Looks great. I want to try it !

----------


## jmcinaz

I would love to try this, thanks op

----------


## Blacknarwhal

i want it cant wait to see it

----------


## richette

thank you for all these replies, release will be coming out soon, stay tuned for updates and info

----------


## bluedrago

I would love to try this, thanks

----------


## mrxkenny

I would like to test too. thanks!

----------


## richette

Looking to release this in a week or two, I am updating it very frequently. Adding 5 different ahks in 5 hours, so stay tuned.  :Smile:

----------


## negrombi

I want to try it, looks amazing!

----------


## Riejin

Looks pretty good , would love to try

----------


## jarod price

i could test as well wouldnt mind cheaking out a new aimbot

----------


## silverjax

cant wait to try

----------


## thundermonkey

I'm in! Let me know when I can try

----------


## aschil

Cant wait to try.

----------


## ownedscrub

Would like to test it. Btw theres no richette11 on skype, are you sure thats ur id?

----------


## kirbyparty

I want to try this looks interesting <3

----------


## Torkah

Can i get a copy once it comes out?

----------


## Jason346

Looking forward to trying this out. Video shows it has promise!

----------


## kirbyparty

I want to try it looks very interesting

----------


## Moike

That looks cool!

----------


## hammey345

Guess ill beta test :^)

----------


## Eciklauq

looks good

----------


## PrAnt

Definitely impressive.

----------


## rheos

Interesting  :Wink:

----------


## Copiousity

Looks really good and interesting! Would love to try it out.

Would love to make a video showcasing a few clips with the aim assist and spot any difficulties

----------


## snelly

Looks great cant wait to try it out.

----------


## vatandas

Let's go! I'm up for it.

----------


## ShadowAlw

Yes looks awesome.

----------


## para_

Hello! Reporting in for a chance to try.

----------


## ToolB0x

Gotta admit looks nice, but idk if it looks legitimate enough, post some more videos ^_^

----------


## wonderingboy

I'll be your tester friendship <3

----------


## sttnd

very nice work

----------


## s1rragealotuk

ill bite im down for a test copy

----------


## martinl16

looks smoooth

----------


## Wolfys_kun

I want hack !!!!!!!!

----------


## Prexione

Sounds good

----------


## Survey

I'll bite aswell, looks good

----------


## kempix

:Big Grin:  we will test

----------


## Snowman87

Looks nice, how does it work ?

----------


## Raistin

I'm down. Can always test it on my spare account.

----------


## DvASystems

This user had his previous thread deleted as he posted a Trade [Selling] in the wrong section, namely the exploit section.
Then he came back and instead claims he'll give out the software out for free to the first 100. 

You can calculate how long time that would take if you take 30 sec (PM anti-spam) x 100 (users) x 15 sec (to copy paste download links etc and switch users in a PM) = 45000 seconds. Rougly 12.5 hours of work.

He is free to release his software here if he wants. But not manipulating ownedcore users into upvoting a video for a "chance" of free cheats.
Release it with a virus scan next time.

----------

